# spare tyre



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Where do Cheyenne drivers keep their spare tyre? Or do most not bother carrying relying on the Fix and Go standard kit or recovery services?
Thinking that at the very least to save weight I should carry one spare tyre rather than the complete tyre and rim.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Apart from round my waist the one on mh is fitted behind the rear skirt.
2005 model


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

wp1234 said:


> Where do Cheyenne drivers keep their spare tyre? Or do most not bother carrying relying on the Fix and Go standard kit or recovery services?
> Thinking that at the very least to save weight I should carry one spare tyre rather than the complete tyre and rim.


Hi

Ours is a 660 (no garage). We store the spare wheel in the underfloor locker in the rear bumper. It just fits and it is a b****r to get out due to the wait. Good idea there I might take just the tyre to save weight.

Keith


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Wp1234

I keep my spare wheel layed flat in the garage, hope that helps.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I suggest you read your breakdown cover carefully, most will charge you to come out to fix flats if you do not have a spare wheel. That said I have only had one flat in 10years and that was spotted in my driveway. It would save a great deal of weight not having to carry one but ...........

peedee


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

wp1234 said:


> Thinking that at the very least to save weight I should carry one spare tyre rather than the complete tyre and rim.


One of the things I've thought about quite a lot. With the length of overhang and positioning of the spare (the only thing behind it is the number plate) the load on my back axle is around 45kg. That may not sound a lot, but it's 20% of the available payload on my back axle wih the van empty - and that's after replating!!!!.

Mike


----------

